# Yet another early dropoff..



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I am wondering who leaves these things at my desk at work.. I think they are bribing me or something..

Look what I found (I accidently sat on it, oops..)


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW!!! Those look prety dam good never herd of them???


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

same here. secret admirer?


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know.. I have to do some detective work to find out..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow looks extreme. Someone likes you!


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

those look wild


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive heard awesome things about the Cupidos. Never had one but a lot of people used to enjoy em!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Never had one, But they look Marvelous!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I am thinking sexual harrassment


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Someone wants cupid to work magic on you


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm... A very interesting shape. 

Pretty sweet bomb.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

:lol:
those look like tons of fun
lucky...


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW they look great... and like said before lots of fun


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

paint said:


> I am thinking sexual harrassment


:lol: It may be your service man tring to tell U that its time for your yearly service.:eeek::biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> I don't know.. I have to do some detective work to find out..


I propose you do your detective work on the woman. If this turn out in a negative result, start surching for an other job!! :lol:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

amateurke said:


> I propose you do your detective work on the woman. If this turn out in a negative result, start surching for an other job!! :lol:


You guys (smokinJ included) are killing my dream.. Don't make me find out it's some dude wearing a wool sweater (when in reality he's wearing a tank top!)


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Please, don't let it be a "pink" tank top!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Those do look nice. Never heard of that brand though. I'm bettin its the geek in the copy room. Lmao!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

You never know in Los Angeles..


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think its scary!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> You guys (smokinJ included) are killing my dream.. Don't make me find out it's some dude wearing a wool sweater (when in reality he's wearing a tank top!)


And a really "BIG" keychain!:roflmao:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> And a really "BIG" keychain!:roflmao:


You said it before I could--:eeek:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!! I have heard about those...review..review pls


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

deffintly wild looking


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Nice!!! I have heard about those...review..review pls


Hey Deuce,

I just torched one up.. It was very similar to a Fuente SS, IMHO..

Though alot smoother (I don't know how that happened). To me, the Fuente has that "farm" like aroma, the cupido is nicely aromatic. The tastes are different for me, too.. Lots of vanilla or milk with some coffee bean to it..

Not as strong as I would have liked it, but definitely a keeper!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I had some from the 90's and they were terrific the new blend is good IMO


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That is a great cigar! I believe those were discontinued about 3 years ago. 
If they had changed that heart band and the box graphics, I believe it would have been a real hit. Why guy wants to walk around with a pretty red heart on his cigar....


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Cuban Crafter's carries them. It may be a Don Kiki inspired blend, as he had me try one while I was there.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Cuban Crafter's carries them. It may be a Don Kiki inspired blend, as he had me try one while I was there.


I believe you are right Ben:biggrin:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Here you go...
http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/2906


----------

